# Arminianism history influenced by Enlightenment



## arapahoepark (Aug 24, 2013)

Any articles on the influence of the Enlightenment or humanism on Arminian/free will ideas?
What is the history of Arminianism after Arminius and the synod of dort?


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 24, 2013)

Richard Muller's book on Arminius is the best. Sadly, it's out of print (no surprise there, Baker Academic!). I read it via Interlibrary Loan.


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 24, 2013)

If we date the Enlightenment from Descartes "Cogito ergo sum" in 1637, that is pretty early to be talking about "The Enlightenment" proper.

James Harmensen (Jacobus Arminius) died in 1609. Sozzini, the founder of Socinianism, took his theology in an even more unorthodox direction, and he died in 1604.

I think that you'd be wanting to look at pre-Enlightenment or Renaissance influences on these men.

Remember that Pelagius was more radical than Armimius, and lived in the 400s.

To some extent what Arminius was expressing were some of the perennial concerns of unbelief. You don't need the Enlightenment for that.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 25, 2013)

I found out I meant modernism not the Enlightenment


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Aug 25, 2013)

arap said:


> I found out I meant modernism not the Enlightenment



It seems to me that both the enlightenment and modernism have influenced Christian thought, and so, likely influenced the development of Arminianism.

RC Sproul has some good material in "The Consequence of Ideas" that examines philosophy as compared to biblical Christianity. It doesn't specifically address this question, though.

Charles Finney drifted into outright Pelagianism and so had an impact on the development of American, Arminian denominations. 

I am reading a book on the development of American Christianity, written by Leonard Woolsey Bacon, "A History of American Christianity." It's available for Kindle free from Amazon. I tried to get some feedback on this book and its author from people here, but it seems no one is familiar with the book on PB.


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 3, 2013)

arap said:


> I found out I meant modernism not the Enlightenment



You'd be better reading up on Arminius himself and the influences on him. The birth of Modernism is usually identified with the Enlightenment.

Arminius himself may have had few bad influences, apart from his own unbelief and ability and willingness to put into print.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elizabeth (Sep 3, 2013)

CuriousNdenver said:


> Leonard Woolsey Bacon, "A History of American Christianity."



I just downloaded this. It looks interesting. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Sep 3, 2013)

Elizabeth said:


> I just downloaded this. It looks interesting. Thanks for the heads-up.



I got half-way through this and then finals hit last semester and I had to put it aside. I think I'm going to start from the beginning again and jot down some notes as I read.

It will be wonderful to have someone else's feedback on this book. So far it seems the author has at least _tried_ to present a balanced history of how different denominations developed in the U.S. I believe he has a Congregational background himself.


----------



## Christusregnat (Sep 4, 2013)

The Remonstrants expressed their disagreements with the Belgic Confession and Heidelberg Catechism here.

Their sentiments paralleled Socinius' at certain points (for example, that the doctrine of the Trinity is not a fundamental doctrine, their notions against magistrates punishing heretics, etc.).

You may also find Sebastian Castellio a significant influence on the Arminians. He denied the duty of magistrates to punish heretics, and rooted it in religious skepticism and uncertainty. This was certainly significant in providing room for atheism and humanistic thought.


----------

